# Installing New Burrs in E37



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Having recently bought my E37 off the forum, I thought that it would be a nice gesture to start with some new burrs.

These arrived today, so I have spent the evening installing them.

This in its own right was a very straight forward job, made even easier by Ceado putting instructions in with the burrs!

Now when it came to re calibrating the grinder I came across a slight issue and so wanted some advice;

Obviously my starting point is from where the burrs just touch, however I noticed that they did not touch "evenly" as in there seemed to be a slight high point on one part of the bottom burr.

So I did a lot of checking, moving, reseating of the burrs, all to no avail.

I then turned my attention to the bottom burr carrier and discovered that this is where my issue lay.

So, the simple question is, should the burrs touch evenly, or am I being too pedantic and in fact this is normal in most grinders?

Finally, I think that the new burrs were a good idea, as my double shot time has gone down from 6.4 seconds to 4.7 seconds! 

I have only put 1kg of old beans through it so far, and so the dosing amount is still a little variable, but I'm sure that this will settle after a few more KGs.

I'm also hoping that this may reduce the clumping a bit too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You say the issue is with the burr carrier - what is it that you saw that brought you to this conclusion? How pronounced is this high spot or whatever? Have you tried pulling any shots yet - the proof of the pudding being in the eating.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

I tested it using a fixed metal point on the top of the grinder housing, and then measuring down to the top face of the burr. I marked the high point and moved the burr round. Tested again and the high point was in the same place on the carrier, but different on the burr.

So I then did the same test without the burr, just on the carrier and the high point was in the same marked place.

The high point does not seem to be too bad so I'll just carry on seasoning and using.

I am just about to dial it in with some "real" beans, so I'll find out what it's like in the cup.

I was really just curious if this was common on a lot of grinders or if it was just mine?!!


----------

